# Just In Case I Dont Get A Chance To Say It....and Outbackers "closes"



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

While my fingers are crossed and my hopes are high that Outbackers will still be around after the 22nd (and long beyond)....

I will be traveling for the holiday and in case I miss what happens on April 22, I wanted to give my sincere "Thanks and Appreciation" to everyone that I have interacted with on this great site.

I have learned a lot, saved a lot and grown a lot from the people on this site and consider you all friends. I feel that I would do more for some of the members here than I would do for some people that I see on a daily basis and many of you I have not even met in person. I sincerely hope that we all can continue our friendships where available.

If we find that Outbackers "closes" on 4/22. I will be "hanging" out on Dog and Trailer (ill go there if Outbackers stays open too







) when time permits....another great site with some really great people, the vast majority of whom are from here.

Best wishes to you and all your families! Travel Safe and Enjoy !!

DT


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> While my fingers are crossed and my hopes are high that Outbackers will still be around after the 22nd (and long beyond)....
> 
> I will be traveling for the holiday and in case I miss what happens on April 22, I wanted to give my sincere "Thanks and Appreciation" to everyone that I have interacted with on this great site.
> 
> ...


Very well put, so I wont try to say it better. Safe travels for the holidays.

Jim


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> While my fingers are crossed and my hopes are high that Outbackers will still be around after the 22nd (and long beyond)....
> 
> I will be traveling for the holiday and in case I miss what happens on April 22, I wanted to give my sincere "Thanks and Appreciation" to everyone that I have interacted with on this great site.
> 
> ...


What he said!







The power of the Outbacker's staff will live on, one way or another.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> While my fingers are crossed and my hopes are high that Outbackers will still be around after the 22nd (and long beyond)....
> 
> I will be traveling for the holiday and in case I miss what happens on April 22, I wanted to give my sincere "Thanks and Appreciation" to everyone that I have interacted with on this great site.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID?/\ And we all have another spot we can call home, we have had the ability to say our good byes and do as we saw fit with info.

Thanks to Doug for posting and Peace and Happy Camping and Travels to you all!! See ya around the Internet and the camping loop


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow! when I look back at who we met and the trips we have shared with alot of outbackers, I find it difficult to say goodbye. I hope it doesnt come to that, but it is out of my hands. That being said I will also visit d and t, and one other site. Best wishes to all and I hope the lights continue to stay on!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> While my fingers are crossed and my hopes are high that Outbackers will still be around after the 22nd (and long beyond)....
> 
> I will be traveling for the holiday and in case I miss what happens on April 22, I wanted to give my sincere "Thanks and Appreciation" to everyone that I have interacted with on this great site.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip and enjoy the holiday!

We'll do our best to keep our doors open for your return. Just keep sending those positive vibes our way!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Safe travels, and if we're not here...... we'll see you on the other side!


----------

